# Project 365 - day 5 - Villa Clerici, Legnano, Italy.



## Benjo255

Always open for your precious C&C.


----------



## SquarePeg

What IS that?


----------



## Benjo255

It's an abandoned house, close to the highway exit. It's fenced so nobody can get any closer...


----------



## sleist

All the interesting parts of this image are on the right side.  Trying to include the entire structure takes away from the final result and makes it much less interesting.  I would have framed this shot more like this.  YMMV.


----------



## Benjo255

sleist said:


> All the interesting parts of this image are on the right side.


Why do you say that? I thought left side was more interesting, especially the texture of the broken  roof...


----------



## sleist

Different people see different things.  It's just my perspective.
I don't find the entire house to be a compelling visual.  The left side is the least interesting for me.
I like all the angles and geometrics on the right.


----------

